# Look what the post woman brought today!



## georgeoj (Feb 22, 2010)

The first one is a quart Opalised Ball 3-l.
 The second is RB#1955 the IGCo midget.
 The third is a cross reverse midget that is very whittled and has a thin amber streak right across the middle of the embossing. Both midgets have outstanding lids.


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is a close up of the first midget.


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 22, 2010)

Second midget.


----------



## cookie (Feb 22, 2010)

nice...


----------



## junkyard jack (Feb 23, 2010)

Very nice jars. I really like the IG Co. midget. I got a midget in the mail the other day, also. It was a 1787-5 with letters that really leaned to the left. Only problem was, when I opened the box, the jar was in a hundred pieces. []


----------



## dygger60 (Feb 23, 2010)

That quart jar Balll is a beauty!!  I am looking for an opalized quart....I just did get a nice half gallon a couple of months back.

    Nice catch on all those jars!


----------



## jimsears (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations on the IGCo midget.  I think I was the underbidder on that one.  I already have one from the same mold, but I couldn't resist sticking in a bid when I saw it listed on Ebay as a regular CFJCo.

 Jim


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Jim,
 This is the second time that I have managed to buy one of these IGCo midgets when the seller thought that it was a CFJCo instead. The first was about 40 years ago and it came in the same deal as the ruby red ball ideal that I told you about at Muncie last year.
 George Judy


----------

